# Gin Fans, Chime in...



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

We have a rather lengthy thread going here about vodka "Martinis", so how about some thoughts on the primary ingredient of the genuine article? What's your poison? I'm a Bombay Sapphire kind of guy, either in a martini or with tonic.

The weather sure is nice today... G&T season is upon us! :al


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Old favorite is tanqueray and tonic. 
Still have to try some rangpur.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> We have a rather lengthy thread going here about vodka "Martinis", so how about some thoughts on the primary ingredient of the genuine article? What's your poison? I'm a Bombay Sapphire kind of guy, either in a martini or with tonic.
> 
> The weather sure is nice today... G&T season is upon us! :al


Love a gin and tonic. Used to drink Tank and Tonic a lot. My local bar introduced me to Schlichte gin. http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...94956615&Nr=Store:99&Nr=Store:99&area=spirits

Sweeter than Sapphire but makes a nice gin and tonic. Now I think I need to pick some limes on the way home.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

In the army we always drank seagram's ( called it knotty head LOL ).
Now every time i indulge in a little bit too much gin I have a terrible hangover.
I guess Hank Williams Jr. was right when he said the hangovers hurt more than they used to.:hn


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I really like the new Rangpur.

I recently made the mistake of making a Tanguray and tonic with some grape juice. It tasted just like Nyquil.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Bombay for me.

I feel guilty though, because I just haven't taken the time to investigate Gin like I have with scotch. Just what I need, another reason to drain my wallet. But I am interested in some of the very "British" looking brands I see every once in awhile.

BillyBarue


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't generally like gin, but recently I really like Bulldog Gin.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I don't generally like gin,


Nothing like waking up in the morning and belching a pine tree.:r


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

madurolover said:


> In the army we always drank seagram's ( called it knotty head LOL ).
> Now every time i indulge in a little bit too much gin I have a terrible hangover.
> I guess Hank Williams Jr. was right when he said the hangovers hurt more than they used to.:hn


Knotty head! :r

Not much worse than a gin hangover, for sure.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have a favorite brand of gin, but I like a Tom Collins from time to time.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I like the lighter/smoother Gin for G&Ts and G&GJ; and the Gins that are heavier in Juniper for Martinis.

Hendrick's is my favorite for G&Ts. (http://www.hendricksgin.com/). I typically garnish generously with lime in my summer G&Ts. I keep True Lime on hand in case I don't have fresh limes. (http://truelemon.com/) I have also garnished with cucumber as Hendrick's suggests; it is an interesting change but I still prefer the lime. Schweppe's or Canfield's tonic water are my favorites, can really notice the quinine. Tonic water freezes so pour some into an ice cube tray and use it instead of regular water to keep the flavor of your G&T from diluting.

Fresh squeezed grapefruit juice (or not from concentrate juice) with gin is another treat when you are really sweating..

I like No. 209 best for my Martinis. (http://www.209gin.com/index2.html)
Fresh Vermouth is the key for good Martinis as I said in "the other" thread. If your bottle of Vermouth has been stored at room temperature for 6 months don't let it near your Gin! Use the Vermouth in one to two weeks or pour it out..  ( or give it to the assholes that mix it with Vodka)

A few other very good gins worth trying are Mercury (for G&T/juice) and Junipero (martinis).

:alMatt:al


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

txmatt said:


> :alMatt:al


:tg Damn Gin purists!!!!!

HAHAHA


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Old favorite is tanqueray and tonic.


:tpd:

Bombay is also a fav.

Nothing spells summer for me like a G&T outside (on the deck) with a real lime.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

am i doing something wrong, or is it an acquired taste? i can't stand to drink any type of gin i've had. all i can think of is a mouth full of dirt and grass clippings when i try it?!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

txmatt said:


> I like the lighter/smoother Gin for G&Ts and G&GJ; and the Gins that are heavier in Juniper for Martinis.
> 
> Hendrick's is my favorite for G&Ts. (http://www.hendricksgin.com/). I typically garnish generously with lime in my summer G&Ts. I keep True Lime on hand in case I don't have fresh limes. (http://truelemon.com/) I have also garnished with cucumber as Hendrick's suggests; it is an interesting change but I still prefer the lime. Schweppe's or Canfield's tonic water are my favorites, can really notice the quinine. Tonic water freezes so pour some into an ice cube tray and use it instead of regular water to keep the flavor of your G&T from diluting.
> 
> ...


Didn't care for the Hendrick's myself, but I'd like to try the 209. Good advice on the Vermouth; it goes south quickly. 
I wasn't familiar with True Lime... looks like just the thing for whipping up a pitcher of margaritas!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> am i doing something wrong, or is it an acquired taste? i can't stand to drink any type of gin i've had. all i can think of is a mouth full of dirt and grass clippings when i try it?!


Your not alone I have a friend that Gin and Tonic it tastes like stomach acid. It seems to be an acquired taste - I assume much like a cigar. Try it with soda instead of tonic or juice seems to be more widely accepted to those that have not gotten the taste for it yet.


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

My Gin of choice is Boodle's. I think it's incredibly smooth, makes a perfect Martini without the hype of Saphire.:ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

My absolut (pun intended) favorite pre-dinner drink is a Bombay Sapphire Martini (with barely a hint of vermouth). Man are they good! If I'm going the gin and tonic route, I like Tanqueray better for some reason...

Of course this thread will make me buy things I've never thought about buying. If it's like most of the other things that I've read about in this forum and decided to buy, it will probably be lots of it too


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :tg Damn Gin purists!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHA


Did I come over to your wimpy vodka thread acting all bad azz -- put a sock in it.....:bx

And no you probably didn't do anything wrong, earnold25, gin is an acquired taste. But it is good...


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Bombay Sapphire here for martinis - extra dry and extra olives.

My dad got me hooked on gin and wink in the summertime - great hot weather drink. We use Beefeater when making them.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Tanqueray 10. That's it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

galaga said:


> Did I come over to your wimpy vodka thread acting all bad azz -- put a sock in it.....:bx


No, you just came over and demoralized one of my sheep..... I hope you're planning on marrying her... or it might have to be a "shotgun" wedding :gn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> am i doing something wrong, or is it an acquired taste? i can't stand to drink any type of gin i've had. all i can think of is a mouth full of dirt and grass clippings when i try it?!


I'm with earnold on the gin. The only gin I ever drink is when I want a quick buzz and order a Long Island Iced Tea, there is gin in there right??


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

my favorite drink is Tanqueray and tonic but also really enjoy Bombay saphire, also I really dont mind the cheap seagrams lime twisted gin it's like $6 a bottle and its not to bad.:al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> No, you just came over and demoralized one of my sheep..... I hope you're planning on marrying her... or it might have to be a "shotgun" wedding :gn


She had a smile on her face when I left -- it ain't my fault she's depressed b/c she's ugly. 

Ain't none of the gins mentioned yet that I don't like. Each gin has it's own taste because each one is made differently. The more expensive gins are great in martinis and the cheaper gins are great in tonics/ with lime, but I 've never tried a gin&tonic with cucumber. I had forgotten about salty dogs, grapefruit juice and gin with salt around the rim -- a great drink for a hot day too. Boodles, Tanq and Bombay all work great by themselves, shake the hell out of them and don't forget to use fresh ice too. Try using Saki instead of vermouth sometime.

I had the tanq 10 and it took me a few drinks to get used to it b/c it was so different, but it was a nice change of pace. But I like my martini cold, it doesn't take me more than ten minutes to finish one.

One other time I prefer gin over vodka is in a Bloody Mary --


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I still like beefeater and tonic or beefeater martinis and my Tom Collins' made with tanq or seagrams when I am on a budget. However, Sapphire and Cranberry with a dash of Rose's lime is an exceptionally good drink.

scottie


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Hendrick's is my favorite for G&Ts.


Holy schiese! I agree wholeheartedly with another of Txmatt's recommendations. Hendrick's is just beautiful and nuanced, although I prefer it in martinis to g&ts, esp a dirty martini (my personal fav). Haven't had the No 209, but will seek it out.

As for dry vermouth, it does go south fast if you leave it at room temperature, but if you put it in the fridge, it'll keep a bit longer.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great thread!

An ice cold gin martini is my drink of choice with cigars. I enjoy the combination almost every evening before dinner. I know a lot people say the martini flavor is so strong that it overwhelms a cigar. It seems just the oposite to me. A martini really seems to highlight the earthy cigar flavors that I really like.

Normally drink Beefeaters. It seems to be a good value ... about $26-$27 for a half-gallon where I live ... and makes a perfectly adequate martini with a couple of olives. Also like regular Bombay. I see a lot of Saphire fans but it's almond flavor become tiring for me after a bottle of so. I guess my favorite is Tanqueray 10. 

I've seen Hendrick's but it has never seemed to attract me for some reason. On the other hand, I would really like to try 209 (cool website) and Bulldog. 

And, I have never before heard anyone say anything about "fresh" vermouth ... very interesting!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

galaga said:


> She had a smile on her face when I left -- it ain't my fault she's depressed b/c she's ugly.


I don't think I'm comfortable around you anymore.....................


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Tanqueray or Bombay + 3 jalapeno stuffed olives. Delicious


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I just had gin for the first time tonight, in the form of a Bombay Sapphire and Tonic, and I thought it was excellent, I really enjoyed it. I had a sip of straight tanqueray 2 years ago, and thought it tasted like perfume, but maybe that's just because I drank it straight.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I had one of the best gin martinis while in San Francisco recently. It was made with a local gin, No. 209, and it was delicious. Check it out if you are so inclined. 

It and its twin also kicked my butt with the help of a very fragarant Siglo VI.:al :ss


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Seagram's Extra Dry...i've always loved the aroma of gin...reminds me of Christmas. cheers


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Plymouth gin is my personal favourite.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> Holy schiese! I agree wholeheartedly with another of Txmatt's recommendations. Hendrick's is just beautiful and nuanced, although I prefer it in martinis to g&ts, esp a dirty martini (my personal fav). Haven't had the No 209, but will seek it out.
> 
> As for dry vermouth, it does go south fast if you leave it at room temperature, but if you put it in the fridge, it'll keep a bit longer.


You're a dirty martini man?

I like you more and more every day.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> You're a dirty martini man?
> 
> I like you more and more every day.


Oh yeah, definitely a "leaded" martini over an unleaded, any day of the week. But that's no reason to get fresh, Burninator :r


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Definitely a Tanq and Tonic. Great stuff to relax with at the end of the week. I'm contemplating getting vermouth to try the martini, so we'll see. Another good gin combination is a Tanqueray Salty Dog with a bit of ginger ale in it. Epic stuff! Very, very smooth, and the grapefruit juice enhances the gin while the ginger ale provides a bit of sweetness. Mmmm, might have to make one...


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tanqueray all the way!! Works well with your standard & not so standard mixers. Nothing beats a T n' T (Tanqueray & Tonic) on a hot summer day.
Still recovering from this past weekend, however, when we had our annual party for the Official Opening of Martini season (March 20, ends around the 19th). Classic 3:1 Martinis for everyone!!!! Our garbage is so full of empty gin & vermouth bottles that our garbagemen are looking at us funny!

The perfect cigar with a martini IMHO is a Romeo Y Julieta or Padilla Hybrid or Felipe Dominica. G&T's call for something with more cojones, like a Camacho Corojo or Perdomo Cuban Cafe.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Got some Dogfishhead gin last November at their brewpub in DE. It is very smooth and mixes well with tonic or as a very dry martini, I let it look at the vermouth. Couple of olives yumm. Think I need to go mix one up.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

bresdogsr said:


> Got some Dogfishhead gin last November at their brewpub in DE. It is very smooth and mixes well with tonic or as a very dry martini, I let it look at the vermouth. Couple of olives yumm. Think I need to go mix one up.


I had no idea they had a gin! Dogfish is a great brewery.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Hoplophile said:


> I had no idea they had a gin! Dogfish is a great brewery.


I didn't realize that either.. Will have to find some to give my Hendrick's, 209, and Junipero company :al

Hitime Wine is featuring gin this month. I got the following in an email from them and it has some interesting info..​


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Hitime Wine is featuring gin this month. I got the following in an email from them and it has some interesting info..


If The People's Republic of Maryland allowed online liquor sales, your post would probably have cost me quite a bit of money tonight! A few there I haven't tried, time to go gin shopping locally.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info txmatt!

The description of the 209 and Brokers was helpful. But ... I was most interested to learn that Tanqueray has a new gin ... :dr


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

qwerty1500 said:


> Thanks for the info txmatt!
> 
> The description of the 209 and Brokers was helpful. But ... I was most interested to learn that Tanqueray has a new gin ... :dr


You know I didn't like original Tanqueray at all. Ten is a marked improvement, make it HUGE, but for the money I like 209 and Hendrick's better.

That Rangpur on the other hand sounds VERY interesting - I love limes!! I was thinking of seeking out the new Dogfish Head but when I saw they spelled it "Jin" I decided that was just campy...

So Rangpur will probably be the next Gin I try..


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Boodles or Plymouth for me. Plymouth is easier to find.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Picked up a bottle of Tanqueray Rangpur over the Easter weekend. Couldn't wait to try it in a martini .... u .... I guess there is just something about the lime flavor that just doesn't work for me in a martini.

We mixed it with Fresca and it was great. Yeah, I know that gin and Fresca sounds strange but it is pretty tastey on a hot summer day around the pool. I'm not a big gin and tonic fan but I would guess that the Rangpur may go pretty well with that too.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Fresca is the perfect mixer, it goes with almost anything.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Not a huge gin fan, but I do keep Sapphire on hand for an occasional Sapphire 7.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Based on Txmatt's recomendation, picked up a bottle of No. 209. Great stuff! I suspect I'm going to have a new favorite.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Hoplophile said:


> Based on Txmatt's recomendation, picked up a bottle of No. 209. Great stuff! I suspect I'm going to have a new favorite.


It really impressed me too. I've still to get a bottle of my own, though. :tu


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

I rock saphire if im gonna do Gin. Love Gin!!


----------

